# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood 7108H
!     Kenwood 7108H,     ?     145500? .

----------

136    146  ?

  .      7108  : 146 - 174 
 7108  2: 136 - 162   ?

----------

.  .    .    .

----------


## RW6MIT

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...ENWOOD-TK-7108

----------

USB     CP2102.    .         7108.        .    ? .

----------

RX TX  GND? .

----------

.    ,    5    .

----------

.      ?

*  5 ():*

 ,     3,3 .     5 ?

----------

?

*  9 ():*

   .

*  8 ():*

5    USB     ?

----------

!   .  5   RX  .     .       5 ?       .

----------

